# first breeding



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i am going to go and buy a tank from hustuler its a 60 g tank and has two breeding pair of reds if they do breed when do i move the babies to the tank? how do i remove the white eggs? what if i don't get all of the baby frys? i might give some to my friends how long will it take until its ok to give them to my friends? i would plz like more info on this stuff thanks a bunch ~dan


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> i am going to go and buy a tank from hustuler its a 60 g tank and has two breeding pair of reds if they do breed when do i move the babies to the tank? *24-48 hrs*how do i remove the white eggs?*Brine shrimp net or turkey baster*what if i don't get all of the baby frys?*No big deal you will always miss a couple while syphning them out of the tank* i might give some to my friends how long will it take until its ok to give them to my friends?* when the fry reach at leat 3/4"* i would plz like more info on this stuff thanks a bunch ~dan
> [snapback]827448[/snapback]​


----------

